# Lohnt eine SSD am SATA 1 port?



## Schleifer (26. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute

Meine Freundins Notebook hat den Geist aufgegeben, weshalb sie ein Asus L50V (aus 2008) von meinem Vater bekommen hat. Nu wollte ich ihr da ne SSD einbauen, musste aber beim Blick aufs Datenblatt feststellen, dass das Teil nur einen SATA-150 Port hat. Lohnt da überhaupt eine SSD? Oder andersherum gefragt: Merkt man die Beschränkung der Bandbreite in der Praxis? 
Das Notebook wird ausschließlich für Office und Internet (inkl Skype) genutzt. Da Sie immer alles braucht und auf nichts verzichten kann "muss" sie immer 1000 Programme und Tabs gleichzeitig auf haben. Kann ich nicht verstehen, aber gut.

Ich arbeite in Notebook und Desktoprechner seit Jahren mit SSDs und will nicht mehr darauf verzichten - aber halt mit SATA-2 Ports.

Danke für eure Einschätzungen


----------



## timbo01 (26. Januar 2013)

Von der schnelleren Zugriffszeit wird auf jeden Fall profitiert.


----------



## blackout24 (26. Januar 2013)

Habe selbst eine am SATA I Port im Laptop. Ist jeden Cent wert. 
Das SSD Feeling kommt sowieso nicht von den 500 MB/s sequentiell lesen die auf der Verpackung stehen weil es ne tolle Zahl ist.
Mach mal eine 4 K Lesetest auf ner Festplatte und dann auf ner SSD. Die SSD ist 24-mal schneller. Deine Platte dümpelt bei knapp 1 MB/s rum die SSD kriegt 24 auf die Reihe da limitiert bei SATA I nix.


----------



## Mosed (26. Januar 2013)

Der Hauptvorteil der SSDs ist ja die Zugriffszeit nahe 0 s. Wie von timbo01 schon erwähnt ist das unabhängig von der SATA-Schnittstelle.
Das einzige was beschränkt wird ist die Geschwindigkeit - auf die theoretischen 150 MB/s von SATA I. Aber selbst das ist noch schneller als jede Magnetfestplatte.

Also lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## blackout24 (26. Januar 2013)

Sequentielle Transfers hast du im Alltag sowieso fast nie, wenn du bootest oder Programme startest. Von daher ist es eher egal worauf die limitiert sind.


----------



## TempestX1 (26. Januar 2013)

Eine SSD würde sich von der Geschwindigkeit auf jedenfall lohnen. Fragt sich nur was für ne größe und Preis sie braucht.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Januar 2013)

Selbst SATA 1 wird von normalen HDDs nicht ganz ausgeschöpft, also sollte eine SSD da eh schon was bringen. 

Ansonsten ist es so, wie die anderen geschrieben haben:  Du wirst von den niedrigeren Zugriffszeiten profitieren, auch wenn die SSD nicht ihre volle Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann.   Also:  "SSD-Feeling" - ja,  schnelles Kopieren- eingeschränkt. 

Fürs Betriebssystem wird sich das also lohnen, als Datengrab eher weniger.


----------



## Schleifer (26. Januar 2013)

Danke Leute. Es wird dann wohl eine 128GB Platte werden. Für alles Andere gibt es ja sonst auch noch extern Platten, sollte man mal die Bildersammlung brauchen. 

EDIT: Ist eine Samsung 840 (ohne Pro) in der 120GB Version geworden. Nicht High-End, aber laut Tests und anderer Meinungen hier durchaus brauchbar im Alltag.


----------

